

Ask HN: Is Github down? - RyanZAG

Github seems to be down - any confirmations?
======
rahulroy
Yes, access to downloadable source code archives and uploaded files is
temporarily down.

Source: <https://status.github.com/messages>

------
devonbarrett
<https://status.github.com/>

------
DigitalSea
Yes.

Edit: No, it's fine now. But for how long?

------
radagaisus
yes: <https://status.github.com>

------
daenney
Not anymore :).

